# Gratis question



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

I have a question about obtaining a gratis license. We own and rent a considerable amount of land. Usually, I will just get a gratis tag for all of the land each deer season. This year, my brother was unsuccessful on recieving a regular deer tag. Can we split up the land and each recieve a gratis tag? For example, could he apply for and hunt in section 32 and 33 while i apply for and hunt in section 34 and 35? Thanks


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

You need a legel description of the land and only the person who's name is on the land able to get a gratis. So if your brothers name is on the land yes he can get a gratis.


----------

